# Building Height Restrictions in Cities



## minimario (Oct 13, 2010)

Just wondering if people could help me with the current building height restrictions in the following cities???

Lyon, Copenhagen, Helsinki, Amsterdam, Stockholm and Berlin

Difficult to find the legislation or links relating to these so I am opening it to the masses and hoping get some help! Thanks!


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

In Stockholm there is a height restriction at 6-7 floors. But it's from 1946 and today it practically isn't strictly followed. But it has created a norm in building height, many of the buildings built today are only 6-7 floors.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

A lot of cities in Europe have height restriction laws.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Major US cities have different restrictions for different areas. There is a blanket FAA nationwide height restriction of 2,000 ft. But under special circumstances, they can waive those restrictions.


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

there is another similar thread about this, but dunno where..


----------

